# Ever tried to measure the impact of the board?



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It would be cool if every time a recommendation sold a book that we had a running count to see how many books we've sold one another -- and then we demand to be put on the Amazon payroll.  

(Same with Kindles sold, but I think it would be harder to know if people followed through.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know about the payroll, but it would be fun to see what sort of an impact we have. I know for many of the smaller, indie-type books that get mentioned here, authors measure sales in the tens, not thousands, and I am sure we are making a difference for them.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't understand the criteria for some publishers or editors, but some of the indie writers here are absolutely terrific and I definitely try to strongly recommend their writings.  If I am responsible for at least one other person reading Distant Cousin, Barracuda, In Her Name, Gone for a Soldier, etc. etc. I am ecstatic.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I can personally vouch for the power of this board. A member's mention of book (it's an indie) shot my Kindle sales through the roof. Downloads of the free copy skyrocketed, too, which is just as important to me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Heaven knows, we have a serious impact on the sales for DecalGirl & Oberon.     

I'd bet certain books, especially the bargain ones, tend to get a definite boost from being posted here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And Vera Bradley, and Borsa Bella.  
And I can say that I have either bought or sampled just about every author who has talked about their book on the Boards.  And I personally take recommendations from Board members very seriously.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I can personally vouch for the power of this board. A member's mention of book (it's an indie) shot my Kindle sales through the roof. Downloads of the free copy skyrocketed, too, which is just as important to me.


I can honestly say a fellow member lead me to your book. I could not put it down. I am looking forward to your next book.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I can tell you that the friendliness and helpfulness of the members of KindleBoards are what prompted me to join in, and their enthusiasm was what motivated me to get my own K2 (which is a joy)...and later a cover and a skin and a mini-light...thanks, B-Kay!

As for making a mint, well, I haven't, quite. It's a bargain book, after all. 

But if you find yourself in south Texas sometime, stop by! I'll take you out for a TexMex dinner!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Personally, I've bought several books that I've read about on the board.

Maybe the site owner can pipe up? The little book links we click on and buy from are referral links, so he may know exactly how many have bought books after seeing them here. And, because of that, the site /kind of/ is on Amazon's payroll.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> And, because of that, the site /kind of/ is on Amazon's payroll.


Not anymore.... Amazon cut off the referral payments for Kindle books.... The board only gets a small percentage of non-ebook sales through our links now....


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Not anymore.... Amazon cut off the referral payments for Kindle books.... The board only gets a small percentage of non-ebook sales through our links now....


Boo!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Amazon cut off the referral payments for Kindle books....


Seriously? That sucks donkey hoohas.

What about Kindles themselves? If I click on a link and buy one, will the board get a cut? Because I'll totally do that when I get one for the Spouse Thingy in a week or so, if the board will get something for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's still good to get to amazon through a KindleBoards link.  Though they apparently aren't giving the commission on Kindle books, the boards still get commission on anything else bought at Amazon if reached through the boards.  As far as I know that includes Kindles.

Ann


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought Waiting for Spring after reading this tread.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Seriously? That sucks donkey hoohas.
> 
> What about Kindles themselves? If I click on a link and buy one, will the board get a cut? Because I'll totally do that when I get one for the Spouse Thingy in a week or so, if the board will get something for it.


I believe that commission still applies, yes. It is only the Kindle books that were deleted from the program.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh? When did that happen? I don't remember hearing about that, what with the link-maker and all....  That sucks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oh? When did that happen? I don't remember hearing about that, what with the link-maker and all.... That sucks.


Harvey just told us (mods) a few days ago. Apparently the change was made quietly sometime in the past few weeks.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We just have to make sure that any Amazon purchases besides books go through KBs Amazon link. The board still gets credit for those.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thats a great idea


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I always make sure to use KB to get to Amazon. That way if I do buy something KB will get the credit. Do gift cards count?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Please forgive my ignorance, but I want to be clear about something. (Sorry if there's a post about the topic that I've missed.)

Does KB get a cut of each book sold that's referred through links posted here? And, if so, is the link in my signature enough to help out if someone buys my book by using that link, or is something more needed? I'm not trying to sound salesman-y, I just want to make sure that if I can help out I'm doing it properly.

And, on a different topic, thank you _very _ much Lindalkcruise.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Does KB get a cut of each book sold that's referred through links posted here?


Physical books and other items, yes. Kindle e-books, no, not anymore.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That sucks that they stopped paying referrals on Kindle books. I'm sure every cent counts for small boards such as this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kind said:


> That sucks that they stopped paying referrals on Kindle books. I'm sure every cent counts for small boards such as this.


I like to think we are a medium sized board...or at least moving in that direction!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Heaven knows, we have a serious impact on the sales for DecalGirl & Oberon.


 AND, don't forget Borsa Bella!

patrisha


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin, from the company MaxGuard, is using feedback he learned from reading the Boards to address some points brought posters brought up. That's impact.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6538.msg135808/topicseen.html#msg135808


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Does KB get a cut of each book sold that's referred through links posted here? And, if so, is the link in my signature enough to help out if someone buys my book by using that link, or is something more needed? I'm not trying to sound salesman-y, I just want to make sure that if I can help out I'm doing it properly.


While the link in your sig doesn't help directly, if someone goes there and then buys a DTB book or other item on Amazon, KBoards does get a cut, so keep the links there! We want KBoards to continue to be THE place for Kindlers to gather!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I so absolutely go to Amazon through the KB, unfortunately do not buy much other than cheap books, but that is the only way I get there.


----------

